# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Mini Pellia

## damnit

Just bought a pinch of this "mini pellia" from Mermaid today. Cost me 2 red notes for a 20cent coin patch!!! *ouch* I was just wondering whether if this is a genuine species by itself? Or is this just a variation of the normal Pellia (_monosolenium tenerum_)???  :Question:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Possibly an environmental-induced variant of this species. It has been seen in the water lettuce aka _Pistia stratiotes_, which has two forms, one in the curled up form and the other as a small, flat-leaved form.

In wrong conditions the plant may somehow retard in growth in become slightly smaller in size. This may be the reason for this "mini pellia" becoming so. That said, I'm not sure if the price you paid was worth it but then again life is full of What Ifs.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stormhawk

I forgot to add this. You can always snip off a small tiny piece and send it to KL for identification via Prof. Tan.

----------


## damnit

Which is what I am going to do  :Smile:  Oh well, hopefully I can propagate more of this in my office tank and see how it grows out to be  :Wink:

----------


## kimco

Hi,

I think your so-called "mini-pellia" is similar to the species now being offered for sale here but they are calling it "Giant Riccia" ............ LOL!!! Incidently, in one of my experiments with mosses, I scrapped some kind of liverwort from my potted plants and tried them submerse and the result that I got was something quite similar to this so-called "Giant Riccia"

Would have posted the picture here but somehow my IT challenged mind cant seem to figure out just how to do that here  :Opps:  

Cheers,

KG

----------


## damnit

> Hi,
> 
> I think your so-called "mini-pellia" is similar to the species now being offered for sale here but they are calling it "Giant Riccia" 
> 
> Cheers,
> KG


I've seen the so-called Giant Riccia before. Their true name is monosolenium tenerum. This pellia is much much smaller and has nice little fronds exactly the same shape as the normal pellia.

----------


## timebomb

Joe's right. The so-called Giant Riccia is _Monosolenium tenerum_, incorrectly known as _Pellia endiviifolia_ until Tropica clarified the mistake. What's still a mystery though is which plant is _P. endiviifolia_? Could it be one of the few mysterious liverworts appearing in the market recently?

Mermaid World in Ang Mo Kio sells the Mini-Pellia that Joe bought. Somehow or other, people are still fond of the Pellia name, even after Tropica's clarification. You don't have to send me any, Joe. When the professor comes home after the Chinese New Year, I'll go and borrow a few tiny pieces of the Mini-Pellia from Mermaid World. It's a beautiful plant, I must say. I would have bought some if not for the fact I'm a stingy fellow.

Loh K L

----------


## amber2461

Mini Pelias are downright gorgeous, have only seen them online but never in shops, I wonder why is that?  :Laughing:

----------


## damnit

> Mermaid World in Ang Mo Kio sells the Mini-Pellia that Joe bought. Somehow or other, people are still fond of the Pellia name, even after Tropica's clarification. You don't have to send me any, Joe. When the professor comes home after the Chinese New Year, I'll go and borrow a few tiny pieces of the Mini-Pellia from Mermaid World. It's a beautiful plant, I must say. I would have bought some if not for the fact I'm a stingy fellow.
> 
> Loh K L


Actually Kwek Leong, I'm also a stingy fellow  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  I actually thought it was expensive but NOT THAT expensive so I asked Melvin to take out some. Then he told me $20. Oh well since he has taken it out, I thought I might as well give it a try  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## zysfer

The mini 'pelia' also have the same characteristic of its brother Monosolenium tenerum. They grow mini hair-like roots and will attached itself to the piece of driftwood that you tied to. Beautiful plant, expensive, propagate real slow.

edwin

----------


## timebomb

Hi, folks,

I went to Mermaid World just now and the owner, Melvin Lim kindly gave me permission to take the pictures of the plant. Here they are:





Loh K L

----------


## damnit

Very nice pellia!!! The fronds are so small and pretty. It took Melvin 1 month plsu to grow to that stage. And the price was pretty staggering when I asked  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## amber2461

~drool drool~

----------


## RRG

That plant is stunning! I, too, will drool on that fine plant.  :Wink:

----------


## kimco

Hi Guys,

A couple of months back I saw some liverwort growing around in a potted plant in a friend's house and decided to check if it is also aquatic in nature. This is how it looks now. It really look like mini-pelia to me. What do you think?



Another view



Cheers,

KG

----------


## timebomb

KG, it's hard to tell from the pics if yours is the same plant. Yours could be the normal _Monosolenium tenerum_. I know it can be found in Malaysia, mostly near waterfalls. Anyway, your plant looks very healthy and if it's really the Mini-Pellia, you're sitting on a pot of gold  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## damnit

Its been a week+ since I tied them to the wood. I noticed no growth so far. Hmmmm seems like it is super slow grower. Will update once I see some significant growth.

For those looking for some of this plant, Bioplast is also selling at the same price as Mermaid. Don't have to rush as this plant is not fast selling like our favourite moss  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## imported_edwin

> Its been a week+ since I tied them to the wood. I noticed no growth so far. Hmmmm seems like it is super slow grower. Will update once I see some significant growth.
> 
> For those looking for some of this plant, Bioplast is also selling at the same price as Mermaid. Don't have to rush as this plant is not fast selling like our favourite moss


hi,

It is actually not that super slow growing. Have been growing them since a year ago. Only need to watch out for algae ...especially BBA.  :Wink:  

ps, got problem trying to attach photo here, so i link it to my photos in yahoo http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/petlov...06.jpg&.src=ph

edwin

----------


## damnit

Finally took some pics of the pellia which has gronw considerably.

----------


## strung_0ut

Nicely photographed Joe. Very pretty plant. So this would be different from Mono. Tenerum.

Regards,
Dennis

----------


## Aphanius Mento

Edwin, all photos very nice and wonderfull plants.
Congratulate...

----------


## amber2461

Yup, thanks for sharing.

----------


## RRG

Thank you for sharing your wonderful picture of mini pellia, Edwin. That's one of my favorite plants. I also saw your pictures of other plants on your Yahoo! Photos and it was awesome! I know you have pictures of Downie and mini pellia, but what is the name of the other plants?

----------


## imported_edwin

Hi Joe,
Welcome to the Pellia Mania.You manage to attach the pellia onto the driftwood without tying them on. Congrat. And by the way , your CRS is  :COOL!:  
Mini pellia is one of my favourite too. It is nice to share sometimes,and thanks for the compliments,guys.  :Beer Time:  

Hi Randall, i'm going to update the pictures in Yahoo and will insert the plant name as well.Watch out for my new collections  :Wink: 


cheers
edwin

----------


## Green Baron

This is my Mini Pellia floating in a low tech/no CO2 tank. I also have them growing on driftwood but are not as compact nor as nice as those floating near the water surface and getting lots of light.

----------


## keehoe

Gan, can give more details on the setup? Mine are on driftwood and seems never grow since day one.

----------


## kadios

Hi Gan,

Nice growth! Did you grow them in an air-conditioned environment? Mine is dark green and does not have the distinct "x" shaped. They seemed to curl up. I suspect its the temp as I placed them on bogwood near surface of the tank.

Cheers!

Kar Hwee

----------


## damnit

My mini pellia has literally overgrown my driftwood and I gave some of them to my frens for their home tanks. Apparently, they grow less healthier than those in office. Low temperature seems to be a key parameter here.

----------


## Green Baron

Yes, I grow them in my office tank. Nothing special, just lots of light and low temperature (24C). Those growing on drift wood at the bottom of the tank have thin branching leaves while the one near the water surface has nice fan like leavs

----------


## Matt.Lee

Hi Anyone knows where to find this Mermaid shop? Can't find this shop in AMK anymore.

----------


## bettafantastic

Very beautiful plant :Smile:

----------


## zenus

I believe need some amount of nutrients as well, if not the pellia will turn brownish..

----------


## des-cindy

hi bro, i want to put in this mini pelia into my tank, is it o.k?
this is my tank spec:
1 feet by 1 feet nano tank ,a hang on filter, a 55 pl lighting, a hang on fan.
that all..
my moss in my tank is growing fine...
cos think keeping mini pelia and us fissiden, they look more neat and nice.
as my moss grow like rojak, too messy.. :Confused:

----------


## mt09

Is there mini pelia and normal pelia? Normal pelia the leaves seem bigger?

----------


## deric79k

i think this is normal pelia

----------


## Dodofish

Nice green.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jaffar

If you are interested in purchasing mini Pelia, you could go to Bioplast, Boon Keng Road. However, price still expensive. According to fish shop vendor, it grows better with chiller

----------


## howie

> If you are interested in purchasing mini Pelia, you could go to Bioplast, Boon Keng Road. However, price still expensive. According to fish shop vendor, it grows better with chiller


I got my mini pelia and a few other mosses from Bioplast, worth the money. I don't like the way they pack them in soaked newspaper though.

----------


## lighter

> I got my mini pelia and a few other mosses from Bioplast, worth the money. I don't like the way they pack them in soaked newspaper though.


Very nice mini pelia. Is this attached to a rock or wood? Always wanted to get one but understand they need chilled tank and grow very slow.... ;(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## howie

> Very nice mini pelia. Is this attached to a rock or wood? Always wanted to get one but understand they need chilled tank and grow very slow.... ;(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a rock. Temp in my tank is around 25 and slow growth is actually a good thing... less pruning.  :Grin:

----------


## marx

just wondering if let say my tank is usually 27-29... would there be any issue for the pelia ?

----------


## eugenekjy

anybody know where to buy mini pellia in singapore?

----------


## deric79k

if at malaysia , many places have. maybe you can try buy online

----------


## eugenekjy

ya but shipping cost might not be too economical... going down to C328 tomorrow to try my luck

----------


## deric79k

wish you can found it at C328. courier from malaysia to singapore is USD 25 below 250gsm

----------


## Regis

Can try Seaview. I got mine from there.

----------


## eugenekjy

Went down to C328 today and saw only 1 container left grown on larva rock. But it was too little to justify the price. :Sad:

----------


## ne0matr1x

Hi eugenekjy. I have ready stock, price definitely cheaper than LFS. Do PM me if you interested.

----------


## eugenekjy

Sent you a Pm neo.

----------


## ventisg

H neomatr1x, do u still have any mini Pellia for sale? 
Kindly SMS me at 91684750. Thanks

----------


## tcg170980

bioplast and iwana also have.

----------


## SunDragon

Can anyone share photo of how is your mini pellia growing now? Thanks.

----------


## Starlett

I had mini pelias in my tank, 26-27 deg, and failed. I read that it will thrive in colder waters.

----------


## Naraki

> I had mini pelias in my tank, 26-27 deg, and failed. I read that it will thrive in colder waters.


I had mine in 26c no problem. They need strong lights too.

----------


## Ingen

I have it in both my tanks in an air conditioned room, the one in my shrimp tank is striving, those is my planted tank are pretty much brown in color...

----------


## hann

> Can anyone share photo of how is your mini pellia growing now? Thanks.


This is what I have. Temperature 25.5 to 26.5.

----------


## SunDragon

Hann thanks for the photo. Nice mini pellia, looks so healthy. Do you use any fertilizer or Co2 in this tank? What type of lighting was used? Can share with us the water parameters too? Thanks..

----------


## hann

I stick a few small bits at the crack of the lava rock and it takes months. to grow till this patch size. It is in my 2ft planted setup. I am using 4x24w light which is switched on for close to 8 hours daily with pressurised co2. pH is around 5.5.

----------


## SunDragon

I grow these mini pellia for around 2 months and it is growing downward and they looks thin n long. The top portion looks like melting off. 
Water parameters : 
ph 6.3
lighting 55w pl (direct lighting)
temp 24 deg c
no Co2 
no fertilizer



Anyone can share how can I improve its growth thicker n upwards. Thanks

Sorry in case photo was not posted properly.

----------


## magpie

Your mini pelia looks alright to me. Once the mini pelia starts to spread it will interlock together and will be thick. The top portion is turning white is it due to some algae growth on it? Take a close inspection.

----------


## hiisoka

i had some problem with mine

i bought 1 single clump on a mesh from a lfs, then i untied the lot and retied to smaller rocks and on a mesh.
the inital growth was really good. the color was a healthy bright green and i can see the mini pellia covering up the mesh 
and getting slightly thicker.

however i had some problem with some hair algae (not alot, just abit) then the mini pellia start to gradually turn darker
and some parts turned brown.

throughout the entire period the only variant i discovered is temperature. 
the tank temperature 25degrees celsius during the initial stages cos the weather was much cooler,
i had only one fan on the tank but it was sufficient. when the mini pellia turned brown and hair algae started appearing.
the tank was at 27degrees celsius.

all my other plants/mosses are doing fine even till now, only the mini pellia didnt do so well.

----------


## limz_777

> i had some problem with mine
> 
> i bought 1 single clump on a mesh from a lfs, then i untied the lot and retied to smaller rocks and on a mesh.
> the inital growth was really good. the color was a healthy bright green and i can see the mini pellia covering up the mesh 
> and getting slightly thicker.
> 
> however i had some problem with some hair algae (not alot, just abit) then the mini pellia start to gradually turn darker
> and some parts turned brown.
> 
> ...


completely melt at 27 degrees?

----------


## hiisoka

not melt, jus turns totally dull dark green , some parts brown.

----------


## markus92

Yes, mini pellia is very sensitive to water temperature, it flourish with 24-25 deg temp, that's why it is recommended to be kept with a chiller, Fan is possible but it would not be as Green and lush.

----------

